# Smallest frog species in the hobby?



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Out of curiosity, are thumbnail darts the smallest frogs available in the amphibian hobby? I always get all excited when I see things like this Tiny, new, pea-sized frog is old world's smallest and imagine a really cool tank set up for these tiny frogs, but I can't tell if anything this small and obscure ever makes it into the hobby. I have seen the super tiny danio fish available before. Was curious about the frogs. Does anyone know what the smallest available frog species is?

As an aside, can you imagine how awesome it would be to have a viv set up for these? They live in pitcher plants! That's pretty much the best combination I can imagine.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hatmehit said:


> Out of curiosity, are thumbnail darts the smallest frogs available in the amphibian hobby? I always get all excited when I see things like this Tiny, new, pea-sized frog is old world's smallest and imagine a really cool tank set up for these tiny frogs, but I can't tell if anything this small and obscure ever makes it into the hobby. I have seen the super tiny danio fish available before. Was curious about the frogs. Does anyone know what the smallest available frog species is?
> 
> As an aside, can you imagine how awesome it would be to have a viv set up for these? They live in pitcher plants! That's pretty much the best combination I can imagine.


Reticulata would be the smallest available frog in the hobby. I have a group of four that has begun breeding. First three tads in the water.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Doug, it's close but I disagree, I think uakarri are actually smaller. 

We need to bust out the rulers apparently.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Retics should be called fingernails not thumbnails...LOL Calling them thumbs makes them sound huge.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

thedude said:


> Hey Doug, it's close but I disagree, I think uakarri are actually smaller.
> 
> We need to bust out the rulers apparently.


I'm not working with uakarri myself, but I've been going off charts I've seen here on DendroBoard. I realize this is not proof, as I don't know where James got this info, but he posted a chart a while back. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/71301-thumbnail-sizes-2.html


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Reticulata would be the smallest available frog in the hobby. I have a group of four that has begun breeding. First three tads in the water.


Love, Love, Love! Great photos!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> I'm not working with uakarri myself, but I've been going off charts I've seen here on DendroBoard. I realize this is not proof, as I don't know where James got this info, but he posted a chart a while back. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/71301-thumbnail-sizes-2.html


I've had both and my uakarri males are definitely smaller then the retic males. The chart said 18-20mm for uakarri which seems a bit large to me for sure. The females are 18mm, but the males are more like 15-16mm.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

tfox799947 said:


> Love, Love, Love! Great photos!


Thanks, my son, Frogboy, took those.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep my uakarii next to my retics and my retics are definitely smaller.

I'd love to get my hands on some minuta. Unfortunately they're incredibly hard to find.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Awww, smallest or not, those retics are really adorable. I have to pace myself this year since I just started with darts, but someday...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

That is an exquisite species.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I know the general consensus seems to be that Retics are the smallest in the hobby, but like Adam I would have to disagree.

My Retic pair are actually quite large in my opinion, both the male and female are very robust and a good size. My female is definitely a few mm longer than my male, and shes not a huge kick off the size of my Flavs, if not almost the same.

I think we do have to crack out the rulers! I could be very wrong, but I will check in the morning when lights are back on!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## herplover (Sep 21, 2012)

I compared both in size and i noticed with my akarri they are smaller by .2


----------

